# video slow on my laptop



## biggrobbstud (Dec 9, 2004)

I just got this laptop (hp pavilion ze4805wm) from my friend...DOnt worry I didnt pay a lot. Anyway, my video runs choppy when I go full screen. I installed an additional 512 ram on top of the 256 that was in their an got the same results. what else do i have to upgrade. am i screwed. The main thing I needed was video playback...HELP


----------



## biggrobbstud (Dec 9, 2004)

Oh yea, my browser scrolls low as the dickens. not sure what thats all about. Hope someone can help


----------



## biggrobbstud (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks everyone but if anyone is as boneheaded as me and cant figure this one out, i finally got it. I went back to basics and updated my bios and drivers and stuff for my video card. After that everything worked like a charm. . .


----------

